# Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*@ *  
*
Wednesday April 20th, 2005
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage- WLNY*

Probable Starters:
    ]

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

This is the last game of the season for both teams. Boston has the third seed all locked up, so their starters may get less minutes then usual, as was the case in their loss to the Cavs on Tuesday.

The Nets are coming off a huge 109-101 win over the Wizards. If they win the game, they are in the playoffs as the 8th seed. If the Cavs lose to the Raptors, then no matter the outcome of this game, the Nets will be in.

Also, if the Nets win and the Sixers lose at home to the Hawks, then the Nets can move into the 7th seed and end up facing the Detroit Pistons in the first round.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Celtics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 21.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Antoine Walker 9.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Pary Payton 6.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.78</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 1.64</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Collins 0.91</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Raef LaFrentz 1.25</td></tr></table>


*Previous Meetings- Nets lead the season series 2-1:*
January 21st, @ NJ, Nets 104 - Celtics 98 
February 2nd, @ BOS, Celtics 110 - Nets 89 
April 2nd, @ NJ, Nets 99 - Celtics 86 


*Playoff Standings (04.20.05):*
7th- Sixers 42-39
8th- Nets 41-40 (1 game behind)
----------------------------------
9th- Cavs 41-40​


----------



## Petey

Carter drops a season high tomorrow!

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Wow. It all comes down to the last one.


----------



## pridefish

NBA nation analyst predicts Cleveland will win and Nets will lose...FOOL!


----------



## kidd2rj

i just hope the celtics starters don't play in the 4th like what happened against cleveland today. If that's the case then i find it hard to believe that the nets don't win.


----------



## Dumpy

they didn't play their starters in the 4th? that's just . . . obnoxious. Not just for the Nets' sake, but also for the fans that pay $$$ to see a hard-fought game.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Dumpy said:


> they didn't play their starters in the 4th? that's just . . . obnoxious. Not just for the Nets' sake, but also for the fans that pay $$$ to see a hard-fought game.


Annoying? Sure. But the Wizards did pretty much the same thing in a game that could of helped them.


----------



## Petey

PSUmtj112 said:


> Annoying? Sure. But the Wizards did pretty much the same thing in a game that could of helped them.


Well ok, their starters looked flat, I don't see how you take out a unit the closed the game like that.

-Petey


----------



## roro26

Petey said:


> Well ok, their starters looked flat, I don't see how you take out a unit the closed the game like that.
> 
> -Petey


:nonono: really though. i hope he gets called out on it, cuz that's insane.


----------



## roro26

pridefish said:


> NBA nation analyst predicts Cleveland will win and Nets will lose...FOOL!




:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey

roro26 said:


> :nonono: really though. i hope he gets called out on it, cuz that's insane.


That is what the Wizards did. Their starters came out flat... and uninterested in the game. How can you put them in after their bench pulled the game that close?

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown

Petey said:


> Well ok, their starters looked flat, I don't see how you take out a unit the closed the game like that.
> 
> -Petey



The problem going into the game for the Wiz was attitude, which is partly coaching.


----------



## roro26

Petey said:


> That is what the Wizards did. Their starters came out flat... and uninterested in the game. How can you put them in after their bench pulled the game that close?
> 
> -Petey


naw, washington was getting blown out the whole game. boston had a chance to get back in it, but doc kept payton, walker and pierce riding pine, and then lebron kept going off with baskets. then doc didn't even bother.

whatever, the game's over, and we have tomorrow to seal it. what if doc plays them in the 4th THIS game. :nonono:


----------



## Charlie Brown

roro26 said:


> whatever, the game's over, and we have tomorrow to seal it. what if doc plays them in the 4th THIS game. :nonono:


I'm sure Kidd will take it personal, like he always does against the C's. :cheers:


----------



## VCFSO2000

We play with heart,passion,desire and dedication

They play like a team who just wants to get the season over with.

No reason why we lose...

Go Nets!


----------



## Sánchez AF

What can we said ?

Is the most important game of the regular SEASON... i dont see the Raps winning the Cavs so if up tp the Nets


----------



## roro26

PSUmtj112 said:


> I'm sure Kidd will take it personal, like he always does against the C's. :cheers:


 :cheers: i know, how am i supposed to sleep tonight??? :angel: 

GO NETS


----------



## Vinsane

we must win doc has already said that he wont play his starters that much and that he will let his rookies play more well lets just hope he does that


----------



## Sánchez AF

Funny Thing How in some boards... Some Raps fans are talking about tank or Dont try So Vince will be out of the Playoffs. Do you guys remind something ??? They were complain about Vince and they want to do the same...

What can i said Pure HATE


----------



## roro26

Vinsane said:


> we must win doc has already said that he wont play his starters that much and that he will let his rookies play more well lets just hope he does that


we can only hope :gopray: regardless, the way we're playing, no one can stop us now cuz we're on a mission. :clap:


----------



## roro26

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Funny Thing How in some boards... Some Raps fans are talking about tank or Dont try So Vince will be out of the Playoffs. Do you guys remind something ??? They were complain about Vince and they want to do the same...
> 
> What can i said Pure HATE


:nonono: :naughty: :nonono: is all i can say.


----------



## aquaitious

I think Doc will be playing the starters regular minutes for this game. Something tells me that he'd rather see the Cavs in the playoffs than you guys. I mean, what if somehow these 2 teams meet in the EFCs?


----------



## Vincanity15311

NO NO NO the one game i need to watch and i cant...ill b on a school trip to atlanta.. ill find out how they did eventually


----------



## YankeeNETicS

For the LAST time this season ... *A MUST WIN ! *
:twave:


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is what being a fan of the NBA is all about...I dunno about you guys, but its gunna be hard for me to sleep tonight because I'm so excited to see the games tomarrow. All of the controversy that could be started...what if Doc plays his starters in the 4th? What if the Raptors tank, and its obvious? What if the Raptors WIN?! What if the Nets can obtain the 7th seed? So much can happen tomarrow, this is the biggest last day of the season I can remember in a LOOOONG time.


----------



## xavisxavis

Did you read the Boston/Cavs game recap on NBA.com? Doc Rivers said he might play his players the same minutes as they played against Cavs today, which is a good thing, but regardless, we have to win this one! Dang I've got school tomorrow morning...but luckily I'll have my first few lessons in the computer room. (Its morning in here when Nets play in America)


----------



## Aurelino

93








82

Leading Scorers








29








19


----------



## BigThree

faNETicS said:


> For the LAST time this season ... *A MUST WIN ! *
> :twave:



Yes!  We've made it this far, I believe we can do it. It'll take a lot, but haven't we proven that we can overcome? If the Nets make it to the play-offs, this has got to be the comeback of the year. 
That's good news that Boston is considering not playing their starters much, hopefully they really mean that!


----------



## schub

Seems like the Celtics will take it a little easy tonight, and the Nets smoked them a week and a half ago. I think the Nets would need to lay a serious egg tonight to lose, and I can't see Jason Kidd letting that happen after they've come this far.


----------



## schub

vBookie - Nets by 4.5: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=160675


----------



## cpawfan

The Celtics are like a Krispy Kreme, empty in the middle. Dan Gadzuric scored over 20 points against them on pure hustle last week. If Krstic doesn't take at least 15 shots this game, it is a pretty poor job of game prep by the coaching staff.


----------



## roro26

schub said:


> Seems like the Celtics will take it a little easy tonight, and the Nets smoked them a week and a half ago. I think the Nets would need to lay a serious egg tonight to lose, and I can't see Jason Kidd letting that happen after they've come this far.


:clap: ya, kidd yesterday looked like he was NOT MESSING AROUND. that game face gives me chills. i don´t think anyone can beat us right now, we´re way too focused and it shows. :banana: who cares about what happens with toronto and cavs, we´re not in the cavs´ position, needing help.


----------



## schub

roro26 said:


> :clap: ya, kidd yesterday looked like he was NOT MESSING AROUND. that game face gives me chills. i don´t think anyone can beat us right now, we´re way too focused and it shows. :banana: who cares about what happens with toronto and cavs, we´re not in the cavs´ position, needing help.


***** SECAUCUS!!!!*


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> vBookie - Nets by 4.5: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=160675


OMG, on the road and favored against the Division champs!

YES!

-Petey


----------



## master8492

THe way celtics play Cavs. Nets to win

Nets 110
Celts 100


----------



## NYCbballFan

(I'm not back yet - just dropping in because of the occasion.)

Wouldn't it be melodrama if the Nets got this far only to fall short at the very end? They didn't get the rest they should have last night, which worries me some. Given the Nets propensity this season to lose leads in some big games because of the big-time drop in talent going to the bench (plus, the Nets still can't play without Kidd), scoring droughts, and worst, defensive droughts, for me there's definitely tension going into this game. I don't think the Celtics at home - against the Nets in particular - are willing to just roll over, and after losing against the Cavs, they'll want to win this tune-up in a high-intensity game, the last one going into the play-offs. Of course, I don't think the Raps are ready to just roll over for the Cavs either.

This game is bigger than most post-season games. If the Nets complete the comeback tonight in this 'lost' season, everything else is gravy. House money.

All hands on deck. I hope RJ suits up and comes off the bench. No matter how rusty he is, he can't hurt the team more than the swingmen coming off the bench now.


----------



## TheRoc5

i hear doc said he wont play his starters in the 4th so GO nets

NEts 120
cetlics 100

high scoring gm for us we wont have alot of trouble with them and are starters will be at the bench at the end of the gm. 

key player(s) heck all of them lol 

key to the gm- play with passion

everyone counted us out of the playoffs from day 1 lets prove them wroong


----------



## schub

NYCbballFan said:


> (I'm not back yet - just dropping in because of the occasion.)


Well, welcome back anyway. Can we look forward to seeing you more when the semester is over?


----------



## NYCbballFan

schub said:


> Well, welcome back anyway. Can we look forward to seeing you more when the semester is over?


Yep.


----------



## Kekai

I expect the Nets to win and also expect there wto be at least 30 people in this GT


----------



## JL2002

you guys better win, cuz we are going to lose!....anyway....Vince fan! so GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Kekai23 said:


> I expect the Nets to win and also expect there wto be at least 30 people in this GT


Yesterday was 40+, today is 50+... 

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Nets 99*
Cs 91

*Kidd 13assts*
Pierce 19pts


----------



## Kidd Karma

pridefish said:


> NBA nation analyst predicts Cleveland will win and Nets will lose...FOOL!


Lebron Lover.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pridefish said:


> NBA nation analyst predicts Cleveland will win and Nets will lose...FOOL!


 Of course they do...what can they talk about on a 30 minute show if they can't talk about lebron for 29 1/2 minutes.


----------



## schub

I'm listening to "Rock N Roll Part 2" right now.

***** THE PING PONG BALLS!!!*


----------



## ForeverAMystery

This is going to be the best game of the season. I've felt like puking all day, I'm so excited for tonight. 

I'll try to keep my, "oh my God, Ricky Davis is hot!" thoughts in check during the game. It might, like, translate into positive energy for the Celtics or something.


----------



## Vinsane

Tonight is the Must Wins of all Must Wins I've had butterflies all day thinking about this game


----------



## Vinsane

doc said he will play starters as much as he did againt cavs he said it is only fair


----------



## roro26

thankfully for me, the day flew by. hope there´s no traffic or i´ll be :curse: the whole way home. an hour and a half til game time. 

:starwars: :jump: :woot: :dogpile:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Seems like I have been saying this all year...

...but this game is a _must win_. :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hopefully these "must win" games aren't starting to tire the Nets. Big performances from Vince, Kidd, and Krystic or any combination of 2 should put us in the W column and in the playoffs :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

about an hour to go!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Oh and...
Nets - 95
Celtics - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## Ross885

*Nets Email*

As you are aware, tonight we will be playing the Boston Celtics at 7:00 PM in the most important game of the 2004-05 regular season. Tonight's game is being broadcast on WLNY Channel 55 and on Bloomberg Radio 1130 AM.

We understand that not all cable systems in the tri-state area carry WLNY and we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience. Please be assured that the Nets organization is making every effort to ensure that our future broadcasts are available to all fans who want to live the excitement of Nets Basketball. 


Thank you for your support. We look forward to seeing you next week in the Playoffs.

Sincerely, 

The Nets


----------



## Ross885

*Re: Nets Email*



Ross885 said:


> As you are aware, tonight we will be playing the Boston Celtics at 7:00 PM in the most important game of the 2004-05 regular season. Tonight's game is being broadcast on WLNY Channel 55 and on Bloomberg Radio 1130 AM.
> 
> We understand that not all cable systems in the tri-state area carry WLNY and we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience. Please be assured that the Nets organization is making every effort to ensure that our future broadcasts are available to all fans who want to live the excitement of Nets Basketball.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your support. We look forward to seeing you next week in the Playoffs.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Nets


Isn't it sort of weird that a game of this magnitude won't be available to everyone in the tri-state area. It's bad enough that it's not on national tv. It was great to watch the game against the Wizards last night though. Lets go Nets!


----------



## Vladman27

Is there live audio?


----------



## Kidd Karma

Just to put it in perspective we win 16th selection, we lose 13th selection with a chance at 1, 2 or 3. 

But all kidding aside, if we win, this will be the 2nd most satisfying and amazing season of the Kidd era(next to the 1st one) To come back from the dead, no one giving a s*** about us and now this, the team believed, as long as there is hope, there is a will and that will is JKidd. He will will us to a victory tonight whether it's 75-71 or 105-90, we will see Shaq on Sunday. The fat lady had set up for her concert quite a few times this year, but JKidd took over and said FU, as long as there's a chance. Come over the next few days, you will hear over and over "it's 0-0, it's a new season." We're all even.


----------



## schub

Payton and LaFrentz will not dress.


----------



## Kidd Karma

schub said:


> Payton and LaFrentz will not dress.


What? I hear a cry up in Toronto. Is that Lebron. Geez, well hopefully we have blinders on and keep the gas peddle down.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vladman27 said:


> Is there live audio?


 on nba.com I think it is free again


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> on nba.com I think it is free again


please give a link if so


----------



## Vinsane

im here for biggest game of year


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> please give a link if so


just go to nba.com and then hit audio next to the score of the game...and window will open and you hit the teams radio coverage that you want.


----------



## Dumpy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> on nba.com I think it is free again


Thanks for the tip, TM--found it.


----------



## schub

Vinsane said:


> please give a link if so


http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Looks like Walker, Pierce, Banks, Blount, and Perkins will be the starting five for Boston.


----------



## schub

The audio league pass is about 4 or 5 seconds behind the actual radio.


----------



## Vinsane

schub said:


> http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html


i dont have user name and password could i please use someone else's i dont feel like signing up


----------



## Charlie Brown

Go Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> i dont have user name and password could i please use someone else's i dont feel like signing up


 it takes two seconds to sign up...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierce hit a 3 for the first basket of the night.

3 second violation on collins.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, walker rebounds, banks lays in it. 5-0 Celtics


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with the offensive rebound, going to the line after being fouled by banks.

Hits the first...and misses the second. 5-1 Celtics.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

schub said:


> The audio league pass is about 4 or 5 seconds behind the actual radio.


 Yeah...but its better then nothing (atleast I think so)


----------



## schub

Pretty sloppy so far. Seems like the Nets are a little tight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal hits the first nets FG. 1-7 to start off

Nets down 5-3

Blount hits. Nets down 7-3


----------



## Vinsane

collins 0-3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal fouled by Pierce, going to the line for two.

Hits the first. Hits the second.

Nets down 7-5


----------



## schub

Carter hurt?


----------



## Vinsane

vince 0-3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince holding his ankle....not good...20 second time out...

He's going to the tunnel.

****.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince holding his ankle....not good...20 second time out...
> 
> He's going to the tunnel.
> 
> ****.


damn playoff hopes over


----------



## ScalabrineFan

Uh oh...Vince hurt....not good....


----------



## Vinsane

which ankle what happened


----------



## Charlie Brown

This is not how I wanted the game to start.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince...NOOOOEEEEESSSS!!!!!!


----------



## The True Essence

from the replay it looked like he was fine then his ankle just messed up. what a terrible situation, to get this far....

it was his left ankle, the one where he has injury problems according to ian eagle


----------



## schub

might just be going in to get retaped.


----------



## J Pops

vince hurt his left leg.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> damn playoff hopes over


 There is still a lot of time left.

Kidd carried the team yesterday, he can take over again.


----------



## Vinsane

schub said:


> might just be going in to get retaped.


lets pray


----------



## TheRoc5

*vince carter just got hurt*

could hinder the playoffs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> which ankle what happened


Left, I believe....He missed a lay up on a fast break, was looking back to see if he made it when he was behind the backboard with momentum carrying him...must have rolled it or something when he landed.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Blount hits a shot. Celtics up 9-5.

Foul on blount. Defensive 3 seconds on Blount....or not?


----------



## J Pops

vince is back from the locker room!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince coming back in...


----------



## Kidd Karma

huge front line, perkins, blount and Walker.


----------



## The True Essence

vince is already goin to check in. now he ran back to the locker room...wtf?


now hes back again....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

saying he was just "kicked in the left achilles"


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

he went to the lockerroom and just came out, hopefully he wont be hurt farther


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


----------



## thegza

Yes!

Good luck, folks. I'll be rooting hard for you guys, it's been a well earned run at the playoffs.


----------



## ScalabrineFan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince coming back in...


Vince was kicked in the left achiles.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It went from a defensive three seconds to a jumpball at mid court....I don't get it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince on the sideline, about to come back in...WHEW!

Wierd jump ball situation...


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

just for saying that he will come bak and drop 40 lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best hits, 9-7 Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

is carter in


----------



## Phenom Z28

Best, the only one practicing jumpers in practice this morning probably, drains it. Celts up 9 - 7 midway through the 1st and here comes Vince in the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best lays it in...9-9.

Banks misses a three, Nets ball.

vince coming back in for best, and he is "noticably limping"


----------



## NJ+VC

well my sattelite is down for a bit so im here
raps up 1 right now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

vince 0-4


----------



## Petey

Sorry guys, back, internet was offline. So glad Carter is back in.

Kidd on the break, lob to Kristic, it's good.

Nets up 11-9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal misses a thre, rebound pierce, davis misses.

Nenad hits, nets take an 11-9 lead.

Blount hits, 11-11


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd to Krstic with a rare acrobatic lay-up...Nets first lead 11-9


----------



## Petey

Blount ties the game, Carter throws it away.

Walker converts. Nets down 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the bucket... VC3!!!

Nets up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Walker layup, VC threeee.

Nest up 1


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the board, Kidd to Carter, Carter drives, good for the bucket, Nets up 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! Next time down the court, VC Lay-in! :clap: 16-13


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the fadeaway, Nets up 5.

I come back Carter returns, Nets go up...

Aren't you glad I'm back?

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits again! Nets up 16-13.

Nenad hits! Nets up 18-13. He only needs 14 more points


----------



## f22egl

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

He's come back and scored 5, right?


----------



## Charlie Brown

After the Nets started off tense, they are starting to play a little more loose.


----------



## Vinsane

was a timeout taken


----------



## Phenom Z28

Raptors are scrapping! Up 19-17 in the 1st.


----------



## Charlie Brown

That was a nice shot by Krstic btw.


----------



## el_Diablo

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


clown? for getting injured, come on now. for what he did to toronto, I agree, a clown, but I don't like people being so negative about guys getting injured...


----------



## Vinsane

sit pierce down


----------



## Petey

Pierce hits a big 3 point shot.

Nets up 2.

Carter drives, hangs, hits.

Nets up 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter with the wierd double clutch scoop shot thing...up 20-16


----------



## Kidd Karma

16-13, break it open

Cavs power players and Vareajao have 2 fouls each.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierce hits a three.

18-16, Nets.

Kidd is being guarded by West...vince hits again.

20-16 Nets.

Kidd out, Best in.


----------



## Petey

LOL, Walker hits a 3.

Nets up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Pierce hits, using a Jefferson screen.

Celtics back up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 for walker to beat the shot clock, Nets up by 1.

Vince misses, al jefferson rebounds...
Pierce hits, Celtics up 21-20


----------



## NJ+VC

raptors playing like they need the win for playoffs
mo-pete diving outta bounds for the loose ball :banana:


----------



## Petey

Boston holding for 1?

Davis directing traffic, Davis to West... 3.

Nets down 4... 24-20, Celtics.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

West hits a three, Celtics on an 8-0 run to end the first.

Celtics 24 - Nets 20


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!!

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



Marcus13 said:


> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


So.. if I kicked you in the balls, that'd automatically make you a clown?


----------



## Tersk

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



el_Diablo said:


> clown? for getting injured, come on now. for what he did to toronto, I agree, a clown, but I don't like people being so negative about guys getting injured...


He seems to be back now, I think.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

This game is freakin' me out .... a see-saw game.
aaarrrggghhh ... work productivity there you go!

Celtics leads by 4, 24-20


----------



## Kidd Karma

Yesterday Walker 30 minutes, Pierce 27.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Celtics end quarter with an 8 - nothing run with a pair of 3's from Antoine and West and a basket from Pierce.

24-20 Boston


----------



## Vinsane

carter 3-9 
kidd 0-4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on cliff to start off the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Raptors end the 1st quarter down by 4 as well


----------



## Petey

Davis fouled as he attacks the basket.

Hits both.

10-0 run.

Celtics up 26-20.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

whose startin 2nd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis hits two FTs, celtics up 26-20

Zoran misses but is fouled. Misses the first, and the second :sigh:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> whose startin 2nd


Krstic, Robinson, Carter, Zoran, Best.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Best misses, the Nets need to attack the basket.

West w/ a 3.

Celtics up 11, 31-20.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

we gotta pray cavs lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Al jefferson hits, 12-0 run by the celtics....

Best misses...west hits a three. Time out nets

Celtics up 11. 31-20


----------



## Phenom Z28

Boston now on a 15-nothing run


----------



## Petey

ScalabrineFan said:


> Vince was kicked in the left achiles.


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love posting here w/ us.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

not good start of 2 quarter


----------



## Petey

Carter drives on Davis, fouled, going to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ScalabrineFan

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love posting here w/ us.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter going to the line, fouled by Tony Allen.

Misses the first....hits the second. 31-21 Celtics


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

beantown is stickin it to em right now, WITH their reserves on the court. 31-20 celts


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter fouled on the hook shot, almost went in.

Makes 1 of 2, we're down 10.


----------



## Petey

31-21, Celtics.

Best turns the ball over.

Where is Kidd?

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

whose on the floor for celtics


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Davis, his first.

Turnover by the nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> whose on the floor for celtics


 http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Petey

Hey Kidd is back...

Justin Reed shots, Collins board.

Robinson just lost the ball, and Davis travels w/ numbers.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Turnover on davis. The old up-and-down...I haven't seen that called since elementry school


----------



## Phenom Z28

Philly's killing Altanta...43-19.


----------



## Petey

Foul called on Justin Reed.

Kidd to Robinson, fouled.

Celtics over the limit. Foul on Reed.

8:49 to play in the 2nd quarter...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince draws a foul on Reed, his first.

Another foul on reed, Celtics over the limit. Cliff to the line.

Nets need to start hitting their FT's.

Cliff hits the first...misses the second, jefferson saves it to kidd who hits a three!

31-25, Celtics


----------



## Petey

Robinson hits the 1st, misses the 2nd, Nets rebound, Kidd with a 3!

Kidd knocks it free... foul.

Davis in Pain.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with a 3, then is called for a foul.


----------



## Petey

Allen hits a 3 at the buzzer.

Celtics 34-25.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tony allen hits a three as the shot clock goes off.

Celtics are 6/8 from downtown


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Reed dunks it...celtics back up by 11


----------



## Phenom Z28

Boston answers with a 3 and a dunk....not looking good.
Nets down 11.


----------



## Petey

Vince drives, misses, Allen to Reed for a dunk, Celtics up 11.

Carter knocks down a 3.

Nets down 8.

36-28.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeee!


----------



## Basel

Just wanted to say, I hope the Nets win...I'm not that much of a Nets fan, but I do like Kidd and Carter. Plus, besides LeBron, I really dislike the Cavs...so yeah. Oh, and I want the Nets to play the Heat in the first round, not the Cavs...they'll give more trouble to the Heat and hopefully eliminate Shaq!


----------



## Petey

Collins on Davis, blows by Collins, reverse dunk, how pretty.

Nets down 10.

Celtics are shooting 58%.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis dunks it. Timeout Nets. Celtics up 38-28


----------



## Petey

Carter shoots, misses, Best offensive board, fouls, Best to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## spongyfungy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Davis dunks it. Timeout Nets. Celtics up 38-28


 That was a nice dunk by Ricky.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best fouled by west, going to the line.

MIsses the first....Nets are 5/11 from the line. Horrible.
Misses the second! 5/12!


----------



## Petey

Best misses both.

West for a 3.

Celtics up 41-28.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

vince is 4-12 
kidd 1-5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

West with another three

41-28 Celtics 

Vince fouled by reed, going to hte line.

Best out, Veal in.


----------



## schub

not sure travis best has missed both free throws all season.


----------



## Phenom Z28

West with _another_ 3...


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st. Pierce is coming back in.

Carter hits the 2nd!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits both from the line. Celtics up 41-30


----------



## Petey

Pierce knocks down a huge 3.

Celtics are 61%, and 8 of 10 from the arc.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Pierce with the 3...down 14 now...


----------



## schub

8-10 from downtown.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierce hits a three....8 threes for the so far.

Celtics up 44-30...whats going on..


----------



## Petey

Pierce to Davis.

Celtics up 16.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

I'm sorry but I think it's pretty sad the Nets are losing to a team that is resting two of it's starters.


----------



## Vinsane

i am about to cry after all that to get here we are about to lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis with the dunk

46-30, Celtics.

****.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cavs up 9 midway through the 2nd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anima said:


> I'm sorry but I think it's pretty sad the Nets are losing to a team that is resting two of it's starters.


 Yeah it is.


----------



## aquaitious

Do your players know that you're fighting for a playoff spot?


----------



## Petey

Pierce hits another 3.

Celtics up 19.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Another three for pierce.

Nets down 19


----------



## Anima

PP hits a 3, C's up 19.


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ a 3 off the 2nd chance.

Nets down 16.

Buford is in.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

WHY IS TWIN STILL SHOOTING??!?!?!?!?!? AAarrrrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits a three. Finally a basket.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Peirce and Kidd trade 3's

Nets down 16 still.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Veal, Veal fouled.

Veal to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

Kidd with a 3, back down to 16.


----------



## Tooeasy

well i'll be jiggered, jers better step it up or their in some serious trouble.


----------



## X-JAY

That's it. We won't make the playoffs unless Cleveland loses


----------



## Anima

Jefferson picks up his 2nd foul


----------



## Petey

Veal hits both, Nets down 14.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal hits both.

West misses a layup, called for travelling.

49-35, Celtics.


----------



## Petey

West travels, foul called on West.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

11-18 from the line in the quarter.

Kidd hits both.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on West...Kidd hits the first...

Banks in for West.

Kidd hits the second.

49-37, Celtics


----------



## Anima

Kidd makes two FTs


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

WOW Nets down 16. Talk abt a horrible start in such an important game. VC&Kidd are shooting horribly so far.

Cavs are up 7 against the Raptors!

It's gonna suck if Cleveland ends up making the postseason.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Scalabrine and Kidd hit a pair of FT's each.


----------



## Petey

Boston with their 9th turnover.

Kidd to Veal. Veal to Kidd, Krstic w/ the board.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Pierce just fouls Krstic.

Krstic to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

Shooting foul on PP, he's 2nd.


----------



## Vinsane

hit free throws


----------



## Petey

1st is good.

Nets down 11.

Rivers calls time out.

8-0 Nets run... GO BOYS!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 second on Walker...Nets need to take advantage....

Kidd misses a three, offensive rebound Nenad....kidd gets it back to him...nenad fouled by Pierce.

Hits the first, time out celtics.

Nets down 49-38


----------



## Basel

Remember, Walker/Pierce probably won't play in the 4th quarter...at least that's what it looked like Doc Rivers intends to do tonight after they interviewed him last night...he said he'd play his players the same way he played them against Cleveland...so we'll see.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nenad at the line, hits the first...Time-out

Nets down 49-38 with 3+ minutes left.


----------



## Vinsane

cavs up 9


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits the second, its a 10 point game.


----------



## BlackNRed

No offense fellas. But if you can't win a single game to ensure a playoff birth you don't deserve to be in the playoffs anyways.


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits 2 of 2.

Nets 9-0 run.

Davis shoots, misses, Nets ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

Krstic makes both. 10 point game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Buford, Buford misses.

Loose ball foul on Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Davis misses a three, hits the shot clock, nets ball...nets can make it single digits....

Kidd backs down banks, Buford misses...rebound banks...

Walker misses, loose ball foul on Veal.


----------



## Petey

Pierce hits a 3, Kidd is fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierces hits ANOTHER three....10 threes for the celtics.

Kidd fouled by Banks, going to the line.


----------



## Anima

PP hits ANOTHER three.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, Nets down 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## schub

Heated said:


> No offense fellas. But if you can't win a single game to ensure a playoff birth you don't deserve to be in the playoffs anyways.


They've won 14 of 18 coming into tonight.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits both...Celtics up 52-41


----------



## Vinsane

i knew paul pierce would be out for revenge against vince


----------



## Petey

Celtics with their 10th turnover.

Nets down 11, 52-41.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

Kidd hits both


----------



## Petey

Veal to Krstic, Nets down 9.

Cover Pierce!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

Krstic with a dunk


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with FT's, Krystic with the dunk...Nets on 13-3 run.


----------



## Petey

Perkins w/ a layup, Buford drives and hits.

Nets down 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad dunks it, perkins hits at the other end.

54-43 Celtics


----------



## Petey

Pierce drives and hits.

7-9 from the field has 19 points.

Kidd turnover.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Buford hits, Pierce answers...

Kidd called for palming...boooooo


----------



## Vinsane

doc is a liar paul isnt supposed to be in


----------



## Petey

Kidd swats the ball.

Veal to Buford, hits.

Nets down 9.

We need a stop guys!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Buford hits a jumper...nets down 9


----------



## Petey

Pierce shots, misses, Celtics rebound.

Kidd takes out Banks.

Nets had a foul to give.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on kidd, his 2nd. Celtics will get last shot of the half, they call a 20 second time.

Celtics up 56-47


----------



## HB

Please keep it in single digits to the half


----------



## Petey

Celtics have 8.9 to shot, this is a lead we can come back from...

Pierce drives misses, Perkins puts it back in.

Carter throws off the back of the Iron.

Nets down 11.

58-47.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierce misses, perkins tips it in

Going into the half down 11

Celtics 58 - Nets 47


----------



## Vinsane

were goin to need a miracle


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter almost hit a mid court shot at the end of the half, bounced off the back of the rim.

Nets down 58-47 at the half.

This is good news IMHO, that first half was horrendous.


----------



## Boshevik

uh...


----------



## Vinsane

lebron has 14 points 10 assist 8 boards


----------



## HB

The game isnt over, Nets just have to go in like its 0-0 new half , new game play like life is on the line


----------



## NJ+VC

wow, how we doing so bad?
lets hope rivers plays all the scrubs in the 2nd half


----------



## X-JAY

We must get better defensively if we want to win this one. 58 points in a half is sensentional against a team who plays with 12 players.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cavs up 62-47 at the end of the half.

What a horrible night this is shaping up to be...


----------



## Vinsane

if we lose i am goin to break down


----------



## NJ+VC

carter gotta half a crazy 3rd likke he did against raps


----------



## roro26

well.

we came out flat, like i thought. :curse: everyone was saying we have the 8th.

dudes, let's stay strong!!! we got it in the 2nd half. i'm not getting nervous yet. it's like the TO game. we'll get it together. :clap:


----------



## NJ+VC

i no vinsane, i thought we had this easy, ima be so pissed if nets dont get into playoffs

stupid herpes(west) is doing good


----------



## Phenom Z28

Philly is up 67-38 at the half against Atlanta...


----------



## Dumpy

this game will be a microcosm of the season. if they can come back from this, it'll be equivalent to their last third of the season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The nets are playing nervous/tight...they need to losen up. This team can do its thing when they are energetic and having fun...thats what they need to do in the second half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dumpy said:


> this game will be a microcosm of the season. if they can come back from this, it'll be equivalent to their last third of the season.


 That is very true.


----------



## Petey

11 down is not as bad as when we were down to the Raptors. If Rivers does go to the Bench, we can do this.

It's just out scoring them 6 a quarter, and stick to playing hard and not getting down if we miss a shot.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> 11 down is not as bad as when we were down to the Raptors. If Rivers does go to the Bench, we can do this.
> 
> It's just out scoring them 6 a quarter, and stick to playing hard and not getting down if we miss a shot.
> 
> -Petey


 It's definitely possible...they just need to keep going


----------



## Vinsane

weve been to the line 22 times and were still losing everybody please bow your heads and just meditaite vince has to attack j-kidd has to attack we have to hit free throws


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Celtics had 10 threes and shot 71% from downtown...58% overall...hopefully they won't keep that up in the second half.


----------



## roro26

Vinsane said:


> weve been to the line 22 times and were still losing everybody please bow your heads and just meditaite vince has to attack j-kidd has to attack we have to hit free throws


we know what's at stake. we just have to play like we play.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> weve been to the line 22 times and were still losing everybody please bow your heads and just meditaite vince has to attack j-kidd has to attack we have to hit free throws


 Yeah...nets misses 7FT's in the first half...they need to hit those...thats 7 points they should have.


----------



## X-JAY

Lebron almost has a triple double at half time!
14 points, 9 rebounds and 11 assists!


----------



## Petey

Celtics miss, Walker rebound, Collins fouls Walker.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic...


----------



## Vinsane

already gettin off to wrong foot


----------



## Petey

LOL, Walker misses, Perkins with the rebound.

Veal gets this one now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Boston had a nearly 1 minute possession, missed 3 shots.

NJ with the 3!


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, off balance 3!

Good!

Nets down 8.

58-50.

Walker Air Ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic...

ITS GOOD AND FOULED.

Foul on Perkins.

Nets chance to cut it to 5...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Hits, Krstic has 11. Need 7 more.

Nets down 5.

58-53.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nenad with the 3 point play, he's 5 for 5 from the line so far...


----------



## Petey

Offensive foul on Perkins.

Just 1 basket at a time boys!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter for 3!

Nets down 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC for 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 for kidd!

Nenad hits, and 1!

Nets down 58-53...back in it real quick.

VC THREE! 58-56!


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouls Perkins.

Hits the first, the... 2nd is good.

Nets down 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Walker waves. Walker floater.

Nets down 6.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## NR 1

GO GO :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad only needs 7 more points...

Walker hits, Celtics back up 6


----------



## Vinsane

vince no jumpers c's up 6


----------



## Petey

Veal misses and fights with 2 Celtics for the ball. Foul on Perkins.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Offensive foul on Pierce, another turn over.

Nets need a time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice hustle by veal...foul on perkins.

Vince misses, rebound walker.

Offensive foul on pierce. Nice job by collins to draw it


----------



## Petey

Carter to Veal, rebound knocked out by the Celtics.

Carter hits a 3.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vc Threee!!! 62-59


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! Lead down to 3!


----------



## Petey

Pierce w/ a turn around.

Celtics up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Collins board.

Good.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Offensive foul on Perkins...

GOOD JOB KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins with the offensive rebound off the Vince Carter FGA, puts it in for 2.

Offensive call on Perkins, Nets ball.


----------



## X-JAY

Krstic needs 10 more points to average 10 PPG.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pierce hits, celtics up 5

Vince misses, collins the rebound and the put back. 3 point game.

offensive foul on perkins...hits 4th.

14th turnover fot the celtics


----------



## Vinsane

how many fouls till celtics in penalty


----------



## Petey

Haha, Carter misses, Krstic offensive board. Walker over the back, Nets ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

vince takin to many jumpers drive dammit


----------



## Petey

Collins turn over.

West on the break.

West goes down Jefferson offensive board.

Celtics time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on walker. 3rd team foul.

Timeout celtics.

64-61, 6:34 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Vinsane

how many fouls do they have to give 
they have like 5 off boards this quarter


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> vince takin to many jumpers drive dammit


He can't, Celtics packing the middle giving up jump shots.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Foul on walker. 3rd team foul.
> 
> Timeout celtics.
> 
> 64-61, 6:34 left in the 3rd.


are u sure petey said somethin different


----------



## Petey

Pierce misses a layup. Veal turnover.

Nets foul.

Banks to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on collins (3rd), banks to the line.


----------



## Petey

Banks misses both.

Davis called on a reach in, their 4th team foul w/ 6:00 to play.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Jefferson fouls Veal on the inbound.

Veal to the line after the time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

banks misses both...kidd rebounds.

Foul on ricky davis, celtics 4th team foul.

Nets go quick, Veal fouled by Jefferson, going to the line after a timeout.


----------



## HB

If the nets are made those darn free throws earlier, they woulda been leading


----------



## Vinsane

come on doc make good on your word and take starters out soon


----------



## Basel

Yeah, so you guys have to win now to go on...cause Cavs aren't going to lose.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Unless the raptors can make a huge comeback, it looks like the cavs are gonna pull it out (up 28 in the third)...Nets gotta win


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> If the nets are made those darn free throws earlier, they woulda been leading


yeah!!!
best missed 2
zoran missed 2 
carter missed 1
and kidd missed 1


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lebron with a triple double alreaddy, 3rd quarter half way through in that game and they're up 18.


----------



## Petey

Veal hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.

Nets down 2.

Go BOYS!!!

West back in.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ghee, my boss caught me with the play-by-play on my screen. :biggrin: 

Heck ... wow, Nets are down just by 2


----------



## Vladman27

Pierce killing us, but he's played 24 minutes so far. Yesterday, Doc took him out after 27 minutes -- let's hope he keeps his word.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal hits one, misses the second.

Celtics only up 2


----------



## aquaitious

Petey said:


> Offensive foul on Perkins...
> 
> GOOD JOB KRSTIC!
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*



Good job Krstic? For acting?

Sorry Petey, but that wasn't a foul.


----------



## Petey

Offensive board off Kidd's foot, Carter steal, Kidd 3, misses Krstic board, hits!!!

YES

Tied!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## HB

Is it me or the celts are playing harder than they did against the cavs or it could just be some bias on my part


----------



## Phenom Z28

NJ with the steal, Nenad ties the game with a lay-in!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad!!!! tied at 64!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to the races, misses, Davis board, out of bounds!!!

Nets ball.

GO TO KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter turn around, hits, Nets up 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits!! nets up 66-64!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince with the odd looking banker, puts Nets up 66-64


----------



## aquaitious

Hbwoy said:


> Is it me or the celts are playing harder than they did against the cavs or it could just be some bias on my part


Harder? We have 2 starters getting rests.


----------



## Petey

Krstic with a board, Collins posting, to Veal for a 3!!!

Nets up!!!

10-0 Nets run.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal With The Three! Nets Up 5!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Let's Go Nets!

What a teaser ...

Nets up by 5

*JUST LIKE THAT !*


----------



## Petey

Walker to Jefferson, good.

Nets up 69-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ScalabrineFan

Scalls for THREE!


----------



## Petey

Krstic drives, fouled.

Chance to average 10 on the season right here.

Allen in for Pierce!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

come on kristic every point counts


----------



## Petey

1st is in and out.

We need this one Krstic!

Hits!

Nets up 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on jefferson.

Pierce played 27 minutes last night...he's played 27 tonight and he goes and sits...lets see if Doc keeps his word up.

Nenad misses the first...hits the second. nets up 4


----------



## Vinsane

pierce and walker out


----------



## Petey

Davis shoots, misses, Veal to Kidd, to Carter...

To Kidd. Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

70-66 Nets by 4

3:09 to go @ 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad only needs 4 more points 

Foul on allen, celtics over the limit


----------



## X-JAY

Petey said:


> Krstic drives, fouled.
> 
> Chance to average 10 on the season right here.
> 
> Allen in for Pierce!
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


No, he needs 21 points in order to average 10 PPG.


----------



## Petey

X-JAY said:


> No, he needs 21 points in order to average 10 PPG.


18, cause 9.95 rounds up to 10.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

X-JAY said:


> No, he needs 21 points in order to average 10 PPG.


So Schub's wrong? He said 18 this morning.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits, Nets up 72-66 now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Veal fouls on Jefferson...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits both, nets up 6


----------



## Petey

West with a floater, misses, Krstic board.

Carter backs him down, OMG.

Carter to Collins, Collins to Carter, Spins DUNKS!

Nets up 8!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with the dunk! Nets up 8!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince jams it, Nets up 74-66!


----------



## X-JAY

Petey said:


> 18, cause 9.95 rounds up to 10.
> 
> -Petey


It doesn't matter, because he couldn't do it when he was fouled. He can't make 5 FT's. 
BTW, Yahoo! Sports stats doesn't interest me. I care about the exact number- and that's 10.000 PPG.


----------



## Petey

Kidd board, to Carter misses, Collins board, to Kidd, Kidd to Carter for the 3!

Nets up 11.

OMG!

What a fadeaway 3!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC THREEE!!!

This is a different team in the second half!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince with the fade-away 3 pointer! 77-66!


----------



## Petey

X-JAY said:


> It doesn't matter, because he couldn't do it when he was fouled. He can't make 5 FT's.
> BTW, Yahoo! Sports stats doesn't interest me. I care about the exact number- and that's 10.000 PPG.


My bad, he didnt make it, but the NBA recognizes 9.95 as 10ppg.

-Petey


----------



## SMDre

Talk about heart. I have to give it up to the Nets way to fight back because it looks like the Cavs are going to win. I hope they pull it out.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Cleveland - 89

Toronto - 64

Ooops, wrong thread.:biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Krstic going to the line... chance to pad the stats. DO IT KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul by al jefferson, Nenad to the line.


----------



## ScalabrineFan

Killin 'em this qtr.

Nice.


----------



## Petey

Buford in for Carter...

Kirstic hits both.

Nets up 79-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits both! 2 more points til a 10 ppg average!


----------



## Vinsane

kidd and carter are goin to have to play at least half the 4th to ensure the win


----------



## X-JAY

We outscored the C's 32-8 in this quarter!!!


----------



## Petey

Celtics w/ a 24 second violation.

Nets have 2.1.

Veal to... Best, shoots. Go good.

Nets up... Down 11 at half, yup 13 now. 79-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

24 second violation on celtics.

end of the third, Nets up 79-66 

Nets outscore the celtics 32-8


----------



## YankeeNETicS

79-66, Nets up by 13 to end the quarter.

What a great run. I can relax now for a minute.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets close 3rd quarter on a 20-2 run.

We outscored Boston 32-8.

NJ up 79-66 at the end of 3!


----------



## ScalabrineFan

24 point swing. Amazing 3rd quarter! Keep it up!


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> kidd and carter are goin to have to play at least half the 4th to ensure the win


If I were frank they would play until 3 or 2 minutes left.

We need this.

Celtics can't be this bad in the 4th.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

come on kidd and vince lead us to the promise lands


----------



## NR 1

:banana: :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

you guys think doc will play pierce i think so


----------



## Vinsane

lets not be happy until the end of the 4th


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Bye-bye 7th*

Philly - 92
Atlanta - 71


----------



## Vinsane

faNETicS said:


> *Bye-bye 7th*
> 
> Philly - 92
> Atlanta - 71


i dont care as long as we make playoffs


----------



## Petey

Perkins misses, Banks hits.

79-68, Nets.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Perkins picks up #5, on a push.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> you guys think doc will play pierce i think so


 I don't think know....he said same minutes as last night, and he took him out at exactly that


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vinsane said:


> lets not be happy until the end of the 4th


Yup, it ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Perkins picks up #5, on a push.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


that probably means pierce will be back


----------



## Petey

Offensive foul on Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Carter is getting up, in for Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

faNETicS said:


> Yup, it ain't over 'til it's over.


right especially for us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on perkins, his 5th

Kidd and carter out...could be dangerous.

Foul on veal


----------



## Petey

West hits again.

Celtics down 9 now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Carter is getting up, in for Veal.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


come on vince put them away


----------



## Petey

Carter off the window for a bucket, on the 2nd chance.

Nets up 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the floater bank shot.

Lays in for 2 more next possession.

Foul on Carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

West hits...

carter hits...nets up 11. 30 for vince


----------



## Petey

Carter hits again.

Carter is abusing Banks.

Nets up 13.

Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Layup vince after the offensive rebound!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Vince, his first


83-70 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on vince, his first


----------



## Petey

Krstic is back in now.

West for 3 misses, Allen with the tip in.

BOX OUT GUYS!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tip in allen.


Nenad needs his 2 more points!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter loses it, Reed misses a fast break layup.

Nets stow it down.

Carter fouled by West.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Krstic is back in now.
> 
> West for 3 misses, Allen with the tip in.
> 
> BOX OUT GUYS!
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


who is kristic back for


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

foul on west...some talking going on between the players


----------



## YankeeNETicS

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad needs his 2 more points!!!


There's plenty of time for that. I think he'll get it.


----------



## Vinsane

was a timeout called i hate sportsline its too slow


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

DAMN THE NETS! 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey

Buford with a wild 3, misses, Perkins with a dunk.

Kidd back in.

Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> DAMN THE NETS!


:biggrin: 
NETS taking care of it's *OWN* business.
:banana:


----------



## Vinsane

only up 9


----------



## Petey

Jefferson in for Perkins.

Collins hits the first. Misses the 2nd.

Nets 84-74.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> DAMN THE NETS!
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


dont worry our game isnt over yet


----------



## Petey

Reed off glass, Nets up 8.

Carter drives, throws to Reed.

Buford with the steal, to Carter, for a light jam.

Nets up 10.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter with the soft dunk all alone. 86-76 with 7+ minutes left.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> dont worry our game isnt over yet


Dude, try to be a bit more positive.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

come on vince one more rebound


----------



## Boshevik

The Cavs are the ones who choked and choked hard!!!


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter with the soft dunk all alone. 86-76 with 7+ minutes left.


you have to be kiddin me probably didnt want to hurt his leg


----------



## Petey

Reed splits a pair, Nets up 9.

Kidd shots, misses, Krstic over the back.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

only up 9 come on nets


----------



## Petey

Reed to the line, Nets 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, misses, board, to Carter, misses.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

celtics shootin free throws rest of way


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets up 9, just under 6 to go


----------



## Petey

Celtics miss, board, misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to Krstic...

Nets up 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Krstic with 18 and 10... WOW.

Foul on Krstic.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

must close out


----------



## HB

> you have to be kiddin me probably didnt want to hurt his leg


DUDE enough with the negativity already


----------



## Dumpy

NENAD'S MAGIC NUMBER!!!!!!


--now get to 21 so you don't back into it!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad gets another basket...looks like he's got the 10 PPG


----------



## Phenom Z28

Raptors are closing back in on the Cavs...down 14 with 5 minutes left.


----------



## Petey

Allen hits a pair.

Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, foul called on Kidd, Banks to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

funny this second unit has come in and hurt us...where's Veal?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets up 9, 5 to go...

Vince misses, rebound banks...kidd fouls him. Banks to the line.


----------



## Vinsane

celts down 8


----------



## Petey

Banks 2 of 2.

Nets up 7, 88-81.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

What is Carter doing?

Throws it away, Best fouls West.

West to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

sloppy cmon NEts!!!


----------



## Boshevik

sigh.


----------



## Vinsane

if we lose we dont desererve playooffs


----------



## Petey

West hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up 5.

GO BOYS!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

only up 5...we gotta execute on offense right now...

BEST 3!!! BANG!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best fouls Banks...he's going back to the line. Nets up 7


----------



## Petey

Best with a big 3!

Nets up 8!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Boston working on a run, but Best hits a 3 pointer to extend the lead back to 8.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best with a huge three!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Al Jeff misses...Best rebound...


----------



## Petey

Allen on the break... fouled by Carter, Allen to the line for 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

LOL who is that dude who keeps dunking the ball after the fact??


----------



## Petey

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up 7.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on best, his third.

Allen to the line.

3:34 to go, nets up 91-83.

Allen misses the first...hits the second.

Nets up 7


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd fouled by Banks...going to the line...


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, fouled by Banks.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

First is good, 2nd is good.

Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd is working on banks...

He goes to the line...hits the first...and the second.

Nets up 93-84


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets up 9 after 2 Kidd FT's...

Al Jeff layup...7 point lead for the Nets


----------



## Petey

Jefferson with a bucket.

Nets up 7.

West has 7 assists.

Nice game.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC 3!!!! Cartah!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter for a 3, 5 feet behind the ARC.

Nets up 10.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC THREE!

Nets up double digits! 37 for vince!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! Lead back to 10 with 2+ minutes left


----------



## Vinsane

vc 3
might as well go for 40


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouls Jefferson, bucket good. Jefferson to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

Al Jeff has some nice moves...baby hook from the baseline goes...foul on Krstic...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2:22 to go. Nets gotta hang on.


----------



## Vinsane

bring back veal


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> vc 3
> might as well go for 40


Krstic has his 10ppg. Everyone just feed Carter... LOL.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

was timeout called or something


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter 6/8 from 3's....EFFICIENT!


----------



## Vinsane

Vinsane said:


> was timeout called or something


well was there


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets up 7 with 2:29 to go...


----------



## ScalabrineFan

Vinsane said:


> bring back veal


Agreed.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Al Jefferson makes the three point play.

96-89, 2:20 to go.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson hits, Veal in.

Nets up 7.

Celtics grab the board.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

Jefferson to West, good.

Nets up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## spongyfungy

Delonte.....


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal is back in!...

West layup...5 pt lead for the Nets 1:35 left...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

West lays it in...5 point lead, 1:40 to go...


----------



## Petey

Allen with the board, off a miss 3 by Veal.

Reed for 2.

Nets up 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

celts down 5


----------



## Mogriffjr

Reed knocks down the 2...ugh...Nets only up 3...


----------



## spongyfungy

uh oh..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Reed hits....3 point game... :sigh:


----------



## Petey

Banks called on a foul.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Boston with another push, cut it to 3! 1:20 left, Nets ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd to the line...misses the first!! PFFT


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 1st.

Go to the KISS damnit!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Banks called on a foul.
> 
> Kidd to the line.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


come on jay hit both of them


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd drains the 2nd FT tho...4 pt lead for the Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the 2nd.

Nets up 4, with a minute left.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on banks...kidd to the line.

Misses the first....hits the second.

Nets up 4, just over a minute to go


----------



## Vinsane

Defense Defense Defense


----------



## Mogriffjr

KIDD WITH THE STEAL!!!...scuffle...and....


jumpball


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a steal, loses the ball, Collins dives, jump ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jump ball called....this is getting intense.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Kidd with a steal, loses the ball, Collins dives, jump ball.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


between who


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

50 seconds to go.

The biggest 50 seconds of the seaon....this is it, right here.


----------



## Petey

Bad call, was Celtics ball.

Celtics sets up a play...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## SMDre

This is a true playoff atmosphere.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Pressure moments here man...50 seconds left...jumpball now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> between who


 Collins and West


----------



## Vinsane

whose ball


----------



## Vladman27

What happenned with jump ball?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal almost flushed it!!! nice pass from VC...


----------



## Petey

Collins and West, Collins wins it... to Carter.

Carter taps to Veal, Veal to the basket, fouled by Jefferson...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Collins and West


if collins has any balls he will get this


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win the tip

Veal fouled by jefferson, going to the line. 46.9 seconds left


----------



## Mogriffjr

Al Jeff fouls out...Blount in the game...
VEAL FLUSHES 1ST FT!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson fouled out, Blount in.

Veal hits the first, Nets up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

celtics have outscored us by 8


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vinsane said:


> if collins has any balls he will get this


it was ugly but he tipped it to VC who threw a lead pass to Veal...


----------



## Petey

2nd FT good. Nets up 6.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

wasup with that 2nd free throw


----------



## Mogriffjr

Veal with the clutch FT's!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

up 6..Veal makes the FT


----------



## fruitcake

back from watching the cavs game....

we're 47 seconds away from the playoffs!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Veal hits the first....

Nets up 98-93

Hits the second!

99-93


----------



## Mogriffjr

BEST REBOUND!!!

best going to the line...6pt lead...32.5 LEFT!!!!1


----------



## Petey

West with the 3, no good, Best w/ the board and fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

West misses! Rebound best!!

32 seconds away from the playoffs!


----------



## NJNetFan

Collins shouldn't be anywhere near the ball when the Nets are on offense. He's really not the best option.


----------



## Petey

Misses the 1st.

HIT THIS BABY!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## spongyfungy

Looks like it's all good for the Nets now...just make the FT


----------



## Vinsane

carter and kidd out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

best misses the first...wow...


----------



## Mogriffjr

7 POINT LEAD....

32.5 LEFT!!! woooo


----------



## Vinsane

spongyfungy said:


> Looks like it's all good for the Nets now...just make the FT


lets wait till the end


----------



## Petey

Hits the 2nd, Nets up 7!

3 possession game! HUGE!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

Coming down to freethrows! Playoffs here we come! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

This Game is dedicated to *da KING* .... of flop.
:banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Best makes the second

100-93. 

32.5 seconds. Thats all the nets have to hold the lead for to get to the playoffs.

Cavs won....its all up to the nets to see how this all plays out


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd rebound...and that wraps it up ladies and gents!!!

WE PLAYOFF BOUND BABY!!!


----------



## Petey

Banks, Allen whoever... 2 missed 3s, Kidd w/ the board, fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd rebounds and fouled! 23.2 seconds left!!

Nets up 7!


----------



## fruitcake

the nets are an amazing team


----------



## Petey

Hits both, Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

Kidd knocks down 2FT's to put the cherry on top!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets WIN 102-93!!!

-Petey


----------



## SMDre

This game symbolizes the Nets entire season. Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

vince has killed all atlantic division teams this year has at least 1 30 point game against all of them except nj


----------



## fruitcake

i think lebron is just killing himself right now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

shot clock off! ITS OVER!

NETS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS!!!!


----------



## HB

I dont know how many of yall are religious but there was a bigger force at work today


----------



## Vinsane

WERE IN :mob: :jump: :djparty: :jump: :mob:


----------



## BlackNRed

Congrats on the comeback win. See ya Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

:clap: :clap: :clap: 
:twave:


----------



## PetroToZoran

Nice win !!!! Wish I could have watched that 3rd quarter comeback and the end. But I should be able to watch the playoffs! GO NETS!


----------



## KvP

Congrats~!! :clap: :clap: 
Looking forward to seeing more of Vince in the playoffs here in Toronto.
Thought Raps were gonna win tonight too but oh well....


----------



## Vladman27

OMG...having to follow this game was so heart-wrenching in the first. Thanks to everyone for the updates and jesus christ, go Nets!!

Sounded like the guys were tired, let's hope the rest does em good for THE PLAYOFFS!!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Enjoy the summer LeBron, get some tan !:banana:


----------



## Vinsane

faNETicS said:


> Enjoy the summer LeBron, get some tan !:banana:


HAHAHA


----------



## dk92487

IM SO EXCITED!

i was just at a boring chorus concert....... and i come and this is music to my ears!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



TheRoc5 said:


> just for saying that he will come bak and drop 40 lol


Close...37.


----------



## Vinsane

Miami in da House
Detroit in da House
Boston in da House
Chi-Town in da House
Washington in da House
Philly in da House
Indy in da House
NEW JERSEY IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Mogriffjr

faNETicS said:


> Enjoy the summer LeBron, get some tan !:banana:


LOL...Bron better get Redd to come here next year...he sure coulda used his left hand this year though


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

Too bad Carter didnt snap his leg in half :curse: 

That game went down fast...Jersey shouldn't be 2 happy having to go to the wire with reserves...PFFF..They :clown: ing if they think theyre going anywhere in the playoffs....


----------



## showstopper496

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



Marcus13 said:


> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


OMG has not missed a start with the nets [strike]loser[/strike] and he has been relatively injury free


----------



## irishfury

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

It would have been terrible sad song if he did get hurt bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



MindzEye said:


> Too bad Carter didnt snap his leg in half :curse:
> 
> That game went down fast...Jersey shouldn't be 2 happy having to go to the wire with reserves...PFFF..They :clown: ing if they think theyre going anywhere in the playoffs....


 yeah...have fun with the pacers.


----------



## HB

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


Dont you feel real wise now, make stupid comments and get called out. Please tell me when was the last time Vince got hurt, did you even know he scored 37 points in this game, seems your the real clown


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



Marcus13 said:


> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


The clown just made you eat you words motha****er....stay off his diok already okay ?

and i know you wont come back to answer my question after what you saw from him tonight

he didnt say those words for nothing "im gonna make alot of people eat their words"


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



Marcus13 said:


> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He talks BS every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want more ppl to come to this board so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


----------



## PetroToZoran

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

I really wish I could give negative rep for a few posts in this thread. Disgusting.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Anf ouf course a win is not complete without Nenad Double Double


----------

